
Show HN: Shep – Social support chatbot on Messenger - vikyan
https://www.facebook.com/ShepSupport/
======
keywonc
Just tried it out.

Wasn't sure if it's ok to type "pray for my family" because I have no idea
what will happen: Will it post to my FB timeline? No. Did it add me to a
public directory of Shep users? Looks like it. No idea how to undo that.

Typed "show prayers" and saw a list of users who asked for a prayer. There
wasn't much info though, and I didn't dare to click because again I didn't
know what would happen. I don't want to send them automated messages for
example.

Like you said it's interesting because you can end up interacting with other
users via Shep. I guess the caution/downside is that people (like me) may be
more hesitant to try features out if it can have interpersonal consequences.

------
vikyan
Hi all, this is Vic one of the developers.

We made Shep so that you can share your problems with the world and let others
support you in prayer.

Life’s problems are more manageable when you have a group of people supporting
you, so we think this will have positive impact on people’s lives.

It’s the first social chatbot on Messenger where you interact with others, so
feel free to give us feedback and recommendations for things you’d like to
see.

I’ll be lurking this thread and answering any questions people have

